# App to lock settings menu



## zeroturn (Aug 13, 2011)

On blackberry I used to be able to lock the settings menu with the system password, however on android I cannot. Using seekdroid is great, but if someone got my phone and managed to unlock it they could just turn off seekdroid in the administrator menu under the security settings. Is there a good app that I can use to lock the settings menu?


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

App locker 2


----------



## zeroturn (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

